# New deliver date for HSS1332 ATD



## BostonMA (Nov 2, 2015)

Just got a call from the local Honda sales rep, informed me the new delivery date will be Nov. 29. Ordered in September. It's frustrating, I hope it doesn't snow before that. My plow guy fired me early in July, due steep incline of my driveway. Come Honda!


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

*Boston*

I am also in Boston....this weeks weather should calm everyones nerves. In my OCD way I have checked the snow stats multiple times. I think we are safe until December....snow amounts that would require use of a snowblower are pretty rare in Nov. I ordered on the tax holiday and should be one of the first to receive a HSS928 elec. start....my dealer said mid-Nov....

Lets pray for more of this weather thru Nov and tons of snow and fun for Christmas.....then this weather again starting Feb. 15!!! ha ha


----------



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow your lucky. I orderd a HSS928ATD mid Aug and was told from my dealer delivery would not be till chrismas:smiley-confused009:


----------



## dddusn (Oct 20, 2015)

I also have a HSS1332ATD on order and expecting it somewhere between 4 days ago and next election.

While it was nice today and the next few days, we had snow on the ground this time last year. I'm probably going to put a Honda sticker on my shovel if it snows before it arrives to keep me from crying the whole time. 

I was a bit unsure what to think when snowblowersdirect pulled the HSS's and then later put them back on as sold out. I got mine from a local dealer, but still not sure what to think. 

Ahwell, here's to warm weather....


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

dddusn said:


> snowblowersdirect pulled the HSS's and then later put them back on as sold out.


Snowblowersdirect now shows all HSS models as sold out, check back next season. If you click on one of the photos of an HHS model, they then indicate that the Product has been Discontinued. I know this is Snowblowersdiret's error but still Not very comforting to see.

Why is there still no official updated from Honda for pre-orders???


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

It could be that SBD cancelled their order from their wholesaler as they did not want to be sitting on excess inventory if it got too late into the season when their order got fulfilled.

I believe Rob has addressed the issue - the only question is ~when~ at the end of the day.


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

I ordered an HSS928ATD from Snowblower Direct. I just got off the phone with them. Their date has now been changed to November 30th. They were told they will only be receiving units to fill existing orders. I don't know how many they originally ordered or how many they will now be getting to fill those existing orders.
My impression is that they as a dealer are just as disappointed, if not more so than we are at Hondas delays. Last week they told me they'd have them the week of the 5th, and were assured of that date. None of this is good news. I don't know if I'm ready to jump ship yet, but I'm definitely concerned that if there are even more delays, I won't be able to het anything else. Don't know what to do


----------



## audioMeth (Nov 3, 2015)

I just received a call from snow blowers direct stating that my order has been canceled.


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

When did you order it? If you ordered early and they cancelled your order that is quite concerning. Unless they just cancelled their entire honda order which is what my dealer was hinting he might do if the delays get any worse.


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

My order was placed on September 23rd for a HSS928ATD. They told me the new date was November 30th. They haven't canceled their entire order. They told me they weren't taking any new orders. I didn't realize they actually canceled some people's orders. If November 30th comes and they cancel my order, I'm screwed! This is not good.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

One of the dealers that my buddy works at here in Nova Scotia, just got a shipment in today. 40 were ordered, 39 are sold. They kept one for the dealership.


----------



## dddusn (Oct 20, 2015)

I just got the call that my blower order for the HSS1332ATD was cancelled. The dealer told me to look at the HS1332TAS instead. I'm still a little upset about it and the orange kind is looking pretty good right now.


----------



## audioMeth (Nov 3, 2015)

malba2366 said:


> When did you order it? If you ordered early and they cancelled your order that is quite concerning. Unless they just cancelled their entire honda order which is what my dealer was hinting he might do if the delays get any worse.


oct 20th


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

I emailed snowblowers direct and they told me that they sold out their first shipment, and they cancelled their second shipment as they are not confident in them arriving in time that they can sell for this season.


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

*Update on HSS928 - More delays?*

Well I spoke too soon............My dealer in Watertown MA just called me and said although I was first on the list for a HSS928....I would not receive my machine until Dec 15.

Ugh ----I am frustrated but I really felt bad for him as he is having to call all the people who ordered and deliver bad news. Not sure why there is an extended delay but its quite a bummer for everyone.


----------



## audioMeth (Nov 3, 2015)

I would rather have a delay than a recall/defective unit. I will make due with what I have but I would much rather have that hss1332


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Maybe [email protected] can chime in and let us all know what is going on now. Is this actually true that deliveries are now delayed until mid December? Robs earlier post made it seem like they had identified the issue and were working overtime to replace the faulty parts.


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

audioMeth said:


> I would rather have a delay than a recall/defective unit. I will make due with what I have but I would much rather have that hss1332


On the contrary, at this point I would prefer a Honda that needs a service call providing it holds up over this winter over NO snow blower at all. I sold my 2 year old Honda and paid in full for my replacement and I NEED to know when they WILL ship so I can make other arrangements if need be. 

COME ON HONDA!!!!, give us or your dealers some REAL information. Why are you leading us on???


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm away on a business trip this week but I'll try to find some time to call my dealership. My last conversation with them was that I was first on their list for the 928ATD and that their order was being shipped out last Wednesday. 
I have no idea how long it takes them to receive a shipment but I would assume they're close now.

When I have more details, I'll post them here.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

I noticed that a lot of you want/ordered the electric start models - why?


----------



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

I do a lot of apartment houses by myself. I shovel, plow, sand and snowblow sidewalks and driveways. So I have to drive the snowblower in and out of the truck multiple times a storm. So when the blower is in the truck I can just turn the key from the ground instead of jumping in the truck all the time to start it which gets tiresome for a 42yr old lol. So that's why I chose the electric start.


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. There have been a few times my 15 year old Craftsman needed the electric start, especially that 1st start of the season (yes, it was probably put away at the end of the previous season). I don't expect to need it on the Honda, but again better to have it than not.
I do think I will use it often. The convenience of a 12v on board battery system is way better than dragging out an extension cord every time you want it. The choke, throttle, and start switch all all right across the rear control area. Very easy to use the electric start from the rear.


----------



## dddusn (Oct 20, 2015)

nafterclifen said:


> I noticed that a lot of you want/ordered the electric start models - why?


If you're going to spend that much, what's a few bucks more to get the electric start?


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

I ordered on with electric start and kind of wish I had not. The battery is just one more thing to maintain. However raptorchris comment is a good one. If your using in for commercial use the electric start could be useful.


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Just got an email from my dealer that the delivery of the new Honda models has been pushed back to Nov 20-Dec 18. He thinks that the 28 inch models will come first followed by 24 and 32 but is not sure of that. I live in the NY/NJ area.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

Well, I'm back from my trip and gave my dealership a yell. 

My guy just received a new ship date from Honda... pushed out to 12/18.
If all goes well, I may see mine sometime right around Christmas.

Good thing I haven't sold off the Craftsman yet


----------



## Power Play (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks like most of you guys are waiting for the larger machines. Is it just as hard to get the 24"? I just started looking into what I would buy and Honda was strongly recommended by a friend, but if dealers aren't getting them in time for the season I might punt on the Honda and buy something else.


----------



## dddusn (Oct 20, 2015)

Power Play said:


> Looks like most of you guys are waiting for the larger machines. Is it just as hard to get the 24"? I just started looking into what I would buy and Honda was strongly recommended by a friend, but if dealers aren't getting them in time for the season I might punt on the Honda and buy something else.


My dealer told me that he MAY be able to get a smaller one on the HSS line by 12/18, but with the tranny problems and the uncertainty AND the already getting cancelled on once.... I think I am about to switch to the orange team.


----------

